# photo,s wanted



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

ha anyone photo.s of Strick Line " GOULISTAN" early 50;s and Bank Line "FIRBANK"
Appreciate any search areas. (*))


----------



## marlinspike (Jul 19, 2005)

*Photo & Plans of 'Firbank*

Hi BallySan,

I can scan you a book photo of the above along with building plans of deck layout etc if you wish. Peter (marlinspike)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy BaileySan,
Is this her? you're looking for?

brgds
ruud


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy BaileySan'
Here an ex FIRBANK, the AGIOS SPYRIDON,I hope these will help you.

All the best


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Zelda,
I dont know what was changed, this is only what I've found:
AGIOS SPYRIDON 1976 ex MARAKI-89 ex FIRBANK-83 ex SIBONGA-79 ex FIRBANK-77
IMO:7356563
Call Sign:9HWG2
BRT:7545 DWT:12945 classed till 3/5/89
BRT:11282 DWT:16925
L.o.a. x br. x h :161,53 x 21,42 x 8,230/9,732
Company:Mariner Co.Ltd.
Port:Valletta
Flag:Malta
Eng.:'Doxford 2SA 6Cy. 670 x 2144 8.827kW/12000bhp


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Zelda,
There's the difference, some ship names, never changes, and some change twice a year, and then the building years, that's also important for searching the right ship records.Anyway you're welcome with these data records, it's just a matter of time looking for these, and I do have about 12 LR's of ships, plus the Cd-rom, so most of the demanded are coming out.


----------



## GEORDIE LAD (Sep 6, 2005)

At The Tender Age Of 9,along With My Class From Stanhope Road School In South Shields,i Was At The Launching Of The Goulistan At The Readhead Yard In 1949.she Apparently Had Some Major Machinery Damage And Was Scrapped In 1962.not A Very Long Life......doug


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Pictures wanted Please*

(Thumb) Hello All, Does anyone have a photograph of (1) fyffes banana ship "Tetela"of 1929 vintage ? also I am looking for one of Houlders sam boat "Elstree Grange"
cheers Peter, (Peggy747)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
In my opinion the Tetela was built in 1926:
List of vessels constructed by Cammell Laird shipbuilders:
921 V0918 *TETELA REFRIGERATED DRY CARGO 1926 ELDERS & FYFFES UK

The Elstree Grange was built as Samettrick, don't have a pic of her, sorry
Samettrick 02 08 1.44 Lease lend to Britain 
1944 MOWT ( P & O Steam Nav.Co, London) 
1947 ELSTREE GRANGE, Houlder Line Ltd (Houlder Bros Co, London) - British flag. 
1960 KOPALNIA MIECHOWICE, Polish Gov't, Szczecin - Polish flag (Polish SS Co) 
1972 Polish SS Co. 
8.1.72 Damaged rudder off Portuguese coast, towed Lisbon but CTL. 
1972 Scrapped Split.


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

Ahoy Rudd, Many thanks for the pic of "Tetela", I was'nt sure of year built all I know was it was in the 20s, thanks again. (Thumb)


----------



## patrick mahoney (Jun 23, 2005)

hello mates 
can anyone out there help me i am looking for photographs of two R/N. ships my late
sailed on in the late 50s/60s one was H.M.S.narvik./H.M.S.whitby.I would be gratefull.
for any ones help..
all the best.
patrick.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Plenty pictures of whitby on http:/www./battleships-cruisers.co.uk/whitby_class.htm#
hms%20 whitby
Narvik on http://www.tca2000.co.uk/narvik.htm


----------



## Tinkerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

I am writing my life story for the kids, anyone got photos of, Esso Appalache, Summity, Mayfleet and British Supremacy all around 1956
Thank you


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Tinkerboy said:


> I am writing my life story for the kids, anyone got photos of, Esso Appalache, Summity, Mayfleet and British Supremacy all around 1956
> Thank you


Ahoy Tinkerboy,
Any idea which year for the SUMMITY,as there were quit a few of that name,could it be the Everard 1939 built?


----------

